# (S)Doom3,Crysis Warhead,PS3 Festplatte



## xarek (12. August 2011)

hi! 
ich bin auf der suche nach Doom3 und Crysis Warhead für den Pc.
Version ist eigentlich egal.
Außerdem bin ich auf der suche nach einer 2,5" Festplatte für meine PS3 ab 160 Gig.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2011)

Was möchtest Du denn ausgeben? Ich hab doom3 und bei Crysis die complete-Edition mit Crysis und Crysis Warhead


----------



## Fraggerick (15. August 2011)

für die playsie sollte jede 2,5'' hdd gehen mit sata anschluss... zb die da WD1600BEVT 160 GB

frag davor nochmal googel, ich bin mir aber fast sicher.


----------

